# FOR SALE,Penn 525 MAG



## antman9109 (Aug 25, 2010)

this reel is a Penn 525 MAG, slightly used with a few scratches on side plates. 6 ball bearings, 275 yards 15lb test. im asking for $80.00

if interested please contact me.
Anthony 757-705-1656


----------



## nnkfisherman89 (Jul 9, 2010)

any pics??


----------



## jake110599 (Aug 9, 2015)

is this still avalible


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I would say not since this post was made back in 2010


----------

